# Druckluft-Spray



## Tuneup (3. Februar 2010)

Hab dazu 2 Fragen:

1.: Was muss ich beim Kauf beachten? Gibts da überhaupt was zu beachten?
2.: Was muss ich beim Reinigen beachten?

MfG
Tuneup


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

1. Eigentlich nichts
2. Das du die Dose Gerade hälst sonst kommt Eisspray vorne raus


----------



## peppnick (3. Februar 2010)

> 2. Das du die Dose Gerade hälst sonst kommt Eisspray vorne raus


genau aus dem grund benütze ich die kacke nicht 
hab eine dose mal geschenkt bekommen und dachte mal ich probiere es mal bei einer grafikkarte aus (graka funktioniert noch )
geht zwar wunderbar aber es kam ab und zu eis raus und dann hat es sich für mich erledigt.
war auch keine billige dose.......

und die dose habe ich auch gerade gehalten.......


----------



## Tuneup (3. Februar 2010)

Naja....Eis ist wohl nicht so toll für Hardware^^

Edit:
Eine Dose reicht doch zum ein-zweimal reinigen?!


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Februar 2010)

ne dose reicht für ca 3-4 mal, je nach größe und schmutz. wegen dem Eis: wenn man nur kurze "stöße" macht (wie bei Feuerlöschern), kommt nur nur luft und kein eis.


----------



## Tuneup (3. Februar 2010)

Ok, werd dann heute mal im baumarkt (da wirds das ja wohl geben) vorbei schauen


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Die Dinger sind Schrot nach dem ich meinen Rechner sauber gemacht hatte auch den CPU Lüfter 
habe ich meinen Rechner gestartet und was passiert ich kann mich nicht mehre anmelden einfach weg nichts  mehr dar zum anmelden.

War dann im laden wo ich das zeug her habe hab gefragt was los ist die konnten oder wollten mir nicht helfen , zurück nehmen auch nicht , hab sooo ! lange Stress gemacht biss ich raus geflogen bin

Das zeug heisst Neat&Clen der Sauber Zauber

bin auf einen 600 watt Handstaubsauger um gestiegen klappt super.


----------



## peppnick (3. Februar 2010)

also ich benütze mein kompressor 

hardware ausbauen raus in die frische Luft und einfach abblasen 
zwar net mit vollem Luftstoß aber es geht bis jetzt ist mein rechner immer wieder angesprungen und die teile sind sauber geworden


----------



## Tuneup (3. Februar 2010)

Besitze leider keinen kompressor...
Und ich denke wenn man das Druckluftspray vorsichtig anwendet, also etwas mit Abstand sollte das doch gehen?!


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Februar 2010)

Und bewegliche Teile wie beispielsweise Lüfter festhalten, dann sollte alles klappen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Wen es nach mir geht las blos die finger weg von dem zeug !


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bezweifle, dass das "nicht mehr anmelden können" an einem sachgemäßen Gebrauch von Druchluftspräy liegt...


----------



## Insidious (3. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze seit Jahren Druckluftspray ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Allerdings vorher immer schön den Netzteilstecker ziehen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Ist so Passiert wirklich neben mir gibts einen EDV Laden war dar und hab gefragt was mit meinem Rechner los ist haben mir einen kosten Voranschlag gegeben 25 Euro für ein viertel stunde anschauen.
Bin nach hause und habe win XP neu installiert seit dem alles wieder OK.

war vom netz!


----------



## Lyran (3. Februar 2010)

Aha. Das Druckluftspray hat also deine Festplatte gelöscht. Alles klar 



> Bin nach hause und habe win XP neu installiert seit dem alles wieder OK.



Nein im Ernst, das liegt an was Anderem. 

Zum Saubermachen benutze ich jedenfalls den Kompressor von nem Kumpel, total entspannt und billiger als das Spray.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Ist aber direkt danach Passiert.

Hab abends was gezockt normal aus gemacht , mittags nach hause gekommen sauber gemacht und Anmeldung weg ?


----------



## dot (3. Februar 2010)

Ein Softwareproblem wie du es schilderst kann dadurch aber nicht auftreten.

Fuer richtig verstaubte PCs ist so ein Kompressor echt mal sinnvoll. Eine Dose wird ja nicht den selben Druck und die Staerke haben :-/


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2010)

Benutze seit Ewigkeiten Druckluftsprays.

Wenn man sie gerade hält, und kurz woanders damit hin zielt, bevor es auf die Hardware pustet, ist es kinderleicht zu handhaben.

Da passiert rein gar nichts.

Eine handelsübliche Dose reicht für viele Bauteile aus.

Wer sein ganzes Gehäuse zu reinigen hat, kann das wohl etwa 3 Mal mit einer Dose machen.

Ein Kompressor ist mit Sicherheit geschickter, nur habe ich leider keinen...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Besitze leider keinen kompressor...
> Und ich denke wenn man das Druckluftspray vorsichtig anwendet, also etwas mit Abstand sollte das doch gehen?!




Geht tut es schon, aber Eis kann immer noch rauskommen...

btw. es gibt auch kleinere und billige kompressoren...


----------



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

ich denke auch, das bei richtiger anwendung nichts passieren kann.

und das mit der verschwundenen Windows anmeldung: das kommt garantiert nicht vom Spray  eher was Software-technisches.. auch wenn eis drin ist kann es dcoh nicht die Festplatte "einfrieren"

Wenn du XP nicht wieder hättest installieren können (zb. das er keien Laufwerke mehr erkennt oder sonst was..) hätte ich gedacht, das sich irgendwelche kleine Spannungen auf dem Board gebildet haben (vllt durch das drehen der Lüfter, sind ja acuh nur umgekehrte Dynamos) aber so..

Ne ich denke es war ein Softwareproblem 

Mfg Jared


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Februar 2010)

Benutze seit Jahren Druckluftspray, seit Praktikum im Computerladen.
Es gibt nix besseres zur Reinigung von Komponenten und ganzen PCs und bei sachgemässer 
Handhabung auch nix schonenderes


----------



## Tuneup (4. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt mal meine Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler mit dem Ding durchgeblasen...^^
Da kamen zwar Tonnen an Staub raus, aber TEmperaturtechnisch hat es nichts gebracht...
Grafikkarten unter Last immernoch bei 85-90° (GTX260 nicht übertacktet, Standartkühler)...

CPU werd ich gleich mal testen...

Da hat sich auch nichts geändert...
Temps sind wie vorher, waren vorher aber auch nicht sondelrich hoch (50-58°C unter Prime)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

tip keion druckluftspray für mainboard ...graka und sonstige hardware.
dieses druckluftspray  verstopft durch die blaserei die feinen boardkontakte.
und irgendwan kann es zu einem ausfall kommen.
deshalb absaugen statt druckluftspray.
am besten den dreck mit pinsel lösen und mit staubsauger absaugen.

im pc bereich würde ich druckluftspray nur für lüfter hernehmen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (4. Februar 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> tip keion druckluftspray für mainboard ...graka und sonstige hardware.
> dieses druckluftspray  verstopft durch die blaserei die feinen boardkontakte.
> und irgendwan kann es zu einem ausfall kommen.
> deshalb absaugen statt druckluftspray.
> ...



was soll es den da bitteschön verstopfen ?

und vorallem:

mit nem pinsel passiert es natürlich nich das man staub irgendwo zwischen pins drückt ?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

du kannst es ja so handhaben wie du es für richtig hältst.
das war nur ein gutgemeinter tip von mir...ausserdem will ich jetzt keine unnötigen diskusionen entfachen.
1. fehlt mir die zeit dazu und 2. komme aus dem elektronik bereich. 3. bei uns auf der firma wird auf keinem fall gedruckluftsprayt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Februar 2010)

RaggMuffins Threads und Ansichten sind ja inzwischen legendär.

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze am liebsten den Kompressor. Immer Druckluft Spray zu kaufen wird mir auf die Dauer zu teuer. Aber praktisch ist es^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2010)

es gibt auch Druckluft-Dosen die man halten kann wie man will und es kommt keine Eis-Luft raus sind aber teuer gegen die anderen die es überall gibt


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

Find die dinger lustig, wenn man sie umdreht kommt auf jeden fall eis raus 

Wenn man sich nicht allzu dämlich anstellt, sollte vorne auch nur Luft rauskommen. Wichtig wäre, die lüfter durch den luftruck nicht anzutreiben (also wie schon gesagt festzuhalten), da sie sonst wie ein Windrad unter umständen Strom erzeugen, der das MB schädigen könnte!


----------

